# Shaving Horse



## Rad

I'm thinking about building a shaving horse for working on walking sticks, as well as other projects --- Anyone else ever built one, or do you use one? I would be interested with some input concerning design and functionality -- especially from those who have used one, but I am open to input from anyone! I've attached a picture of one model.


----------



## CAS14

Perfect timing! I just posed a similar question to Shawn on a thread he started.

He just replied: http://walkingstickforum.com/topic/37-new-photos-in-gallery/page-2#entry629


----------



## Rad

Thanks Cas -- I'm reading that post too.


----------



## CAS14

Friday, I picked up one of these at Rockler in Plano, TX.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18917&site=ROCKLER

Here's the plan.


Cut a couple of 3" or so lengths of 2" x 4" lumber. 
Use a 2+" door handle hole cutter and cut that large hole in one piece. 
In the other piece, drill a smaller hole, perhaps just 1 1/2" diameter or so.
Cut both pieces in half, lengthwise, so that each piece has just half a circle cut out.
Line one of each size with some sticky-backed fabric like the stuff you use on the bottom of a rocking chair. 
Screw one of each size to two sides of the hand-screw clamp.

Then my hope is that I can use this anywhere to secure either the larger or the smaller end of a stick, when I whittle or use the draw knife. I'm behind on so many projects that I can't promise when I will next report progress on this.

Vance


----------



## Rad

CAS said:


> Friday, I picked up one of these at Rockler in Plano, TX.
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18917&site=ROCKLER
> 
> Here's the plan.
> 
> 
> Cut a couple of 3" or so lengths of 2" x 4" lumber.
> Use a 2+" door handle hole cutter and cut that large hole in one piece.
> In the other piece, drill a smaller hole, perhaps just 1 1/2" diameter or so.
> Cut both pieces in half, lengthwise, so that each piece has just half a circle cut out.
> Line one of each size with some sticky-backed fabric like the stuff you use on the bottom of a rocking chair.
> Screw one of each size to two sides of the hand-screw clamp.
> Then my hope is that I can use this anywhere to secure either the larger or the smaller end of a stick, when I whittle or use the draw knife. I'm behind on so many projects that I can't promise when I will next report progress on this.
> 
> Vance


Looking forward to the finished product -- if I start my horse, it won't be till Easter break.


----------



## CAS14

Rad, this should be easy to do. I think I might have time this weekend if the grandkids aren't running all over the place.


----------



## Markus

I use a bodger style horse, I feel it offers the flexibility I need.


----------



## Rad

Markus said:


> I use a bodger style horse, I feel it offers the flexibility I need.


I like it! Is there somewhere I can fin plans?


----------



## Markus

I had trouble finding good plans. The best I saw were from " The Workbench Book" by Scott Landis. Mine is a modified version of what he showed, a dumbhead plan is also in the book. I tried to make mine a little more verstile by adding more holes in my arm and tiller. I put this one together with wood that I already had lying around. You can really make it to suit your needs.


----------



## Rad

Markus said:


> I had trouble finding good plans. The best I saw were from " The Workbench Book" by Scott Landis. Mine is a modified version of what he showed, a dumbhead plan is also in the book. I tried to make mine a little more verstile by adding more holes in my arm and tiller. I put this one together with wood that I already had lying around. You can really make it to suit your needs.


I figured that I would do the same -- kind of do my own thing -- thanks for the extra pictures!


----------



## Markus

Rad, I saw this article and thought it might be of use. http://www.newagrarian.com/2011/07/18/the-thirty-dollar-shaving-horse/

I also found a crude picture of a horse similar to mine. My only recomendations other than shown are:


Use either oak or maple dowels.
Use solid wood for the seat, and make it narrow, I slide back and forth depending on the size of the piece.
Make sure the plane of your table extends beyond the frame of the horse.
My front leg is at 15o , my rears are compound 15o.
Don't sink a lot of time or money into it, it's going to get beat up and you might find you need one that works differently down the road.


----------



## Rad

Thank you Markus! I did see that artical before -- I really like your design.


----------



## AAAndrew

For those who already have a way to clamp and don't want a full shaving horse, try a pony

http://www.frontiernet.net/~dmatt/shavepony/


----------



## Rad

OK -- I still havn't gotten around to making a shaving horse, but I picked up one of these:


http://imgur.com/yafas3i


----------



## AAAndrew

Any clamping is better than no clamping. But it's still amazing what you can do with just your body if you're willing.

Any time I start to get bent out of shape wishing I had the latest gadget and high-tech tool (and mine are even just hand tools) I keep reminding myself what our ancestors (and many even today) can create with very simple tools.

My parents saw one of these guys in Islamabad, Pakistan. It's still a way to get your work done in a large swath of the world without power or big machines






And the modern master of the ancient art of bowl turning on a foot-powered lathe, western style.


----------



## Rad

AAAndrew -- I know! But I'm not that talented! So I have to rely on tools and machines! The jaw horse works pretty well, although it may not be as handy as a shaving horse, it has advantages that a shaving horse does not.


----------



## CAS14

*AMAZING!*


----------

